# The new 545Ci



## m-file (Feb 16, 2004)

Face it, that's what the new 6 really is. BMW is pulling one on us by calling it a 6 and charging a premium like it's a different car. IMO, there is absolutely no reason to buy a 645Ci over a 545i. For less money, you get everything the 6 has, PLUS two more doors.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

:rofl: 

That sure is an opinion.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

: popcorn:


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Coupes are just like convertibles...*

if you let yourself get suckered into defending their practicality, it's your own fault.

I think this 6 Series is the most beautiful BMW since the last 6 Series...and you know, as I recall, that one only had two doors, too. In fact, almost every car I have loved has had two doors.

Guess I prefer 'em that way.


----------



## mspeed76 (Nov 13, 2003)

i agree. although the 6 does have some lightweight materials and more standard equipment, for practical buyers, its impossible to rationalize spending so much more for less practicality.

bmw charges more because they can, people are willing to pay for it.

mercedes does the same with the CLK, a very expensive C class

the six is just damn sexy.



m-file said:


> Face it, that's what the new 6 really is. BMW is pulling one on us by calling it a 6 and charging a premium like it's a different car. IMO, there is absolutely no reason to buy a 645Ci over a 545i. For less money, you get everything the 6 has, PLUS two more doors.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

> Face it, that's what the new 6 really is.


Assuming it was true, what's the problem with that? That's what the old 6 was. And the old E9 coupe. And the 2000CS. And the 503.



> BMW is pulling one on us by calling it a 6


With 7 series suspension and a shortened platform. Call it a (5 + 7 - 1)/2. Hey, that rounds to 6 .



> and charging a premium like it's a different car.


Well, it sure looks like a different car to me! Two doors and everything.



> IMO, there is absolutely no reason to buy a 645Ci over a 545i.


I may not agree with that opinion, but I Will Defend To The Death Your Right To Say It (tm).


----------



## m-file (Feb 16, 2004)

The HACK said:


> Did you know that if you OPTIONED out the 545i to have the same exact options as a base 645Ci, you'd get almost the same MSRP?


And how do you know which of the 545 "options" are standard on a 645? Are you saying that ALL 645's will come with every single thing that is optional in the 5 series--because it takes every single option to equal the price of a base 645.


----------



## m-file (Feb 16, 2004)

andy_thomas said:


> With 7 series suspension and a shortened platform. Call it a (5 + 7 - 1)/2. Hey, that rounds to 6 .
> 
> 
> > It is actually a shortened 5 sereies platform with 5 series suspension. It shares nothing with the 7 series. Read this article:
> ...


----------



## m-file (Feb 16, 2004)

andy_thomas said:


> Well, it sure looks like a different car to me! Two doors and everything.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, just like a 330i is a different car from a 330Ci.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Don't think its worth it, don't buy it... It's *that* easy :thumbup:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

m-file said:


> Yeah, just like a 330i is a different car from a 330Ci.


Actually, it is somewhat. The 3 coupes have different body work, different chassis, and can fit an S54 engine. Hence why there's no E46 M3 sedan. On a more subtle note, BMW has a pricing sheet and model brochure for sedans/tourings, and a pricing sheet and model brochure for coupes/verts.

BMW has in the past given coupes even numbers (6, 8) and plans to do so in the future (4, 6, maybe 2). Sedans get the odd numbers. Roadsters and SAVs follow. The Z4 will be 4-like, and the Z8 is kind of 8-like (the Z3 being the exception along with the 3-coupes). The X3 and X5 of course have four doors.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

FenPhen said:


> Actually, it is somewhat. The 3 coupes have different body work, different chassis, and can fit an S54 engine. Hence why there's no E46 M3 sedan.


It is correct that the coupes have a different chassis and body work, but this doesn't mean that the S54 can't be fit under the hood. The only reason why the M3 sedan is not available is that because BMW decided not to build it.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> It is correct that the coupes have a different chassis and body work, but this doesn't mean that the S54 can't be fit under the hood. The only reason why the M3 sedan is not available is that because BMW decided not to build it.


And it's a damned shame that BMW doesn't build a 4-door M3! I had a 97 M3-sedan and it was great. A salesman told me recently that the Performance Package for the 330 is meant to attract "M inspired" buyers. Although I haven't driven a 3 with this package...the 10HP bump can't bring it even CLOSE to M-3 performance. I'm guessing all of the M-badges and the lower, stiffer ride enhance the sport feel.

But...look at what a nicely appointed M3 costs today...$52-55,000??? I'm dropping 57K on a 545i Sport (Euro. Deliv). It should deliver M3-ish performance, give me 4 doors, and more leg room in the back which I really need for business.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> It is correct that the coupes have a different chassis and body work, but this doesn't mean that the S54 can't be fit under the hood. The only reason why the M3 sedan is not available is that because BMW decided not to build it.


I don't remember the source I read it from, but the reasons I've read about include the engine compartment not being wide enough to accomodate the M3 engine and another comment about not being able to fit the regular sedan doors on a widened body. :dunno:

Ultimately, yes, it's BMW's decision to not engineer an M3 sedan, but I imagine the chassis differences raise the feasibility cost which definitely doesn't help.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

FenPhen said:


> I don't remember the source I read it from, but the reasons I've read about include the engine compartment not being wide enough to accomodate the M3 engine and another comment about not being able to fit the regular sedan doors on a widened body. :dunno:
> 
> Ultimately, yes, it's BMW's decision to not engineer an M3 sedan, but I imagine the chassis differences raise the feasibility cost which definitely doesn't help.


The S54 fits without any body modifications in a regular E46.

Check this marvelous project :
http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46820


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> The S54 fits without any body modifications in a regular E46.
> 
> Check this marvelous project :
> http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46820


Hmm, yeah, I've seen the posts about Ben's project car. Crazy.


----------



## m-file (Feb 16, 2004)

The HACK said:


> There are NO options you can buy on the 645Ci. Every single option on the 545Ci (sports, step/SMG, Navigation...etc) are all STANDARD on the 645Ci. The only thing you can option on a U.S. bound 645Ci is bigger rims (19") and what type of transmission you'd like. And color.


Source? Check BMW North America home page. It indicates at least two options for the 645: heads up display, and premium sound system. And considering the limited information being provided, I would guess these are not the only options.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

m-file said:


> Face it, that's what the new 6 really is. BMW is pulling one on us by calling it a 6 and charging a premium like it's a different car. IMO, there is absolutely no reason to buy a 645Ci over a 545i. For less money, you get everything the 6 has, PLUS two more doors.


Coupes always cost more than sedans, this is nothing new. Different concepts for different folks.

So, when are you ordering your 545i ?


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

m-file said:


> Source? Check BMW North America home page. It indicates at least two options for the 645: heads up display, and premium sound system. And considering the limited information being provided, I would guess these are not the only options.


I think the sports package is also an option.

Mike


----------

